
Yes, React is taking over front-end development. The question is why - taytus
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/yes-react-is-taking-over-front-end-development-the-question-is-why-40837af8ab76
======
npolet
I'm in the middle of building a fairly large application which features a
fairly deep and complex user interface for one part of it.

I seriously don't know how I would have done it without react (or something
similar). There are so many parts to it and the thought of having to do this
by manually changing the DOM and trying to keep everything in 'sync' makes me
feel ill. Lots of the components call our Rest API and the changes are
reflected in the redux store, which then trickles the data down through the
entire application. Everything stays nicely reactive and in sync, without me
having to worry too much about it.

Another thing I love is the ability to make large changes in the application
without too much breaking. Just remove/replace a component and the rest of the
app keeps working as normal. It really is lovely.

A few years ago I was involved in building another fairly application, with
nothing but pure javascript, our own little MVC framework and manual DOM
manipulations. I dreaded everyday I was working on it. As most of you will
know, clients change their mind, requirements change, things need shifted
around when development is in the early stages and everything is in a state of
flux. I can remember trying to make changes and realising that other things
would randomly stop working if they depended on certain DOM elements. Hated
it. Maybe there was an element of bad design and pre-development planning, but
it was awful.

Now, front end development is something that I really look forward to.

------
baybal2
I don't think it does. It does take over former angular 1 mindshare thanks to
effectively botched angular 2, while at the same time being eaten by Vue.

